# Happy 4th of July



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

God Bless the USA - Lee Greenwood
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=RssIN3ustUw[/ame]

John Wayne - America, why I **** her.
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=0gbbE_wAkZQ[/ame]

One of the **** versions of the National Anthem (Whitney Houston)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=aSRV2Pym5...elated&******=

Ray Charles - America the beautiful
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=N7Wt4XlXUrc[/ame]


----------

